# DK55 AC condensate drain



## kio (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm going crazy trying to find the condensate drain hose on 2013 DK 55. It seems to be plugged. I'm getting condensate out of the vents. I need to clear it but I can't find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum kio. We got quite a few very knowledgeable members so I know you'll get help soon. Again, Welcome!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The condensate drain hoses route down the rear cab supports. You should be able to see the outlets under the rear of the tractor. 

Now for reality, the AC unit needs to be accessed from the cab, the mold and crud cleaned from the evaporator core, the crap cleared from the hoses (one on each side), then an evaporator cleaner and mold killer used to clean and kill the mold spores from the cores, the plenums, and the hoses. This gets messy and takes a garden hose and lots of water to clear the gunk.

You are going to want to follow the steps in the service and repair manual to gain access to the evaporator and heater cores.


----------



## kio (Jul 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The condensate drain hoses route down the rear cab supports. You should be able to see the outlets under the rear of the tractor.
> 
> Now for reality, the AC unit needs to be accessed from the cab, the mold and crud cleaned from the evaporator core, the crap cleared from the hoses (one on each side), then an evaporator cleaner and mold killer used to clean and kill the mold spores from the cores, the plenums, and the hoses. This gets messy and takes a garden hose and lots of water to clear the gunk.
> 
> You are going to want to follow the steps in the service and repair manual to gain access to the evaporator and heater cores.



Thank you so much. The work you describe is beyond my capabilities. I can't tie the tractor up right now, so I'll try a temp. solution now, and send it to the shop in the fall. Thanks again.


----------



## kio (Jul 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The condensate drain hoses route down the rear cab supports. You should be able to see the outlets under the rear of the tractor.
> 
> Now for reality, the AC unit needs to be accessed from the cab, the mold and crud cleaned from the evaporator core, the crap cleared from the hoses (one on each side), then an evaporator cleaner and mold killer used to clean and kill the mold spores from the cores, the plenums, and the hoses. This gets messy and takes a garden hose and lots of water to clear the gunk.
> 
> You are going to want to follow the steps in the service and repair manual to gain access to the evaporator and heater cores.


Nope can't find 'em. I'm thinking they might never have been installed. Could you please be more specific as to where I should be looking? thanks.


----------

